# Manx Missile hating on his bike



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

_“I don’t want to use this ****ing bike! What the **** is wrong this bike!” he said, furious at seeing his chance of a second consecutive stage win pass him by. Cavendish started the stage on a limited edition Specialized Venge._

The Manx Missile a little pissed and raging on about his bike. Not great pub for the boys in Morgan Hill considering this latest commercial: Promo du Tour - Mark Cavendish - Life of Speed - YouTube

May be he'll start the next stage on an Amira.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Your kidding me a hot headed sprinter never seen that before.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I would also be disappointed if I had to ride a specialized with sram and zipps.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

View attachment 283576


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

He should switch to a Diamondback. If he can win a sprint with a stock aluminum frame, cable shifting, only mod is clipless pedals, $700 Diamondback from Dicks Sporting Goods Store, then he would be the greatest sprinter to ever live.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

LOL ... I think it's funny. makes me think back to the thread(s) about him and Pinarello and some of the comments then.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

First of all, it was said in the heat of the moment. Second, it wasn't a general complaint about Specialized Venge. It was a specific complaint about his particular bike that was involved in a crash.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Could have been the hydraulic brakes and how they reacted. Could have been just Cavendish being Cavendish.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I too blame my equipment for poor performance :cryin:


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

maybe Cavendish should quit whining about his free, multi-thousand dollar bike and try shaving, he looks like a homeless bum...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I also lost a sprint that day. And I also blame le Cavendish's bike.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Oxtox said:


> maybe Cavendish should quit whining about his free, multi-thousand dollar bike and try shaving, he looks like a homeless bum...


What he looks like is a man paid $3million a year, with 3 homes who doesn't have to worry about his five o'clock shadow or lack thereof. Do you really think he gives a f*ck where you place him on the social totem pole?


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

They should have put a beard on the 7 year old in that commercial


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

it's not about about the bike.

oh, wait...


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

weltyed said:


> it's not about about the bike.
> 
> Oh, wait...


!!!! Lol!


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

It cracks me up that he was ragging on the special "Cavendish Edition" Venge. I really want one now.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I would also be disappointed if I had to ride a specialized with sram and zipps.


Teh-he!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Retro Grouch said:


> I too blame my equipment for poor performance :cryin:


Closer to the mark, m'thinks.

I also blame my bike for the fact that I'm a balding clydsdale fred with hairy legs and a beard - damn it!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Shimano needs to relase DI2 hydraulic wireless brakes. That'll fix everything.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Rouleur said:


> _“I don’t want to use this ****ing bike! What the **** is wrong this bike!” he said, furious at seeing his chance of a second consecutive stage win pass him by. Cavendish started the stage on a limited edition Specialized Venge._
> 
> The Manx Missile a little pissed and raging on about his bike. Not great pub for the boys in Morgan Hill considering this latest commercial: Promo du Tour - Mark Cavendish - Life of Speed - YouTube
> 
> May be he'll start the next stage on an Amira.


Not that I think Cav, or Specialized, but car to post a link to this quote from anywhere on the interwebz?

*Edit: Found it...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Alaska Mike said:


> Could have been just Cavendish being Cavendish.


This. He is a hot head of the highest order but he sure does know how to win sprints.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

davidka said:


> but he sure does know how to win sprints.


And that's all that matters in the bike world.


----------

